# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Orlando 6:00pm Sun Sports / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Trip To Florida; Day 2* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (41-32) (17-19 on road) @ Orlando Magic (35-39) (23-13 at home) 









TD WaterHouse Centre, Wednesday April 6th, 2005
Chicago @ Orlando 6:00pm	Sun Sports / CSN-CHI / NBALP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Iowa-7'1-REINER*

*VS* 





































*Maryland-6'3-FRANCIS <> Was.Union-6'5-STEVENSON <> UNLV-6'8-AUGMAN <> Atl.ChristianAcad.-6'11-HOWARD <> TexasTech-6'11-BATTIE*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*SetonHall-5'10-BARRETT <> St.Joseph's-6'-NELSON <> NotreDame-6'9-GARRITY <> IowaState-6'11-CATO*


*Season Series*







vs








105 vs 90
1-0

*since i make the threads, and all of you post in here, and i make the points, i decided to donate 150pts for the one who predicts the score closest.*


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Big game here to make Orlando's chances of overtaking us next to none.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

I guess the Bulls chances of beating Miami is as close to ziltch as it comes if this thread is started already. :biggrin:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

BenDengGo said:


> *since i make the threads, and all of you post in here, and i make the points, i decided to donate 150pts for the one who predicts the score closest.*


exact score will get you a bonus of 100pts


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bump

man its no fun doing these threads, when you don't know who is going to play.

is noce out ?
will fella stay in chicago ?
is kirk injured ?
hill out ?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

If Othella does'nt play again , along with Deng and Eddy , I think we lose this game. The thin roster left is tired from last night , Magic fighting for playoffs , and we're not even sure if Chapu plays.

Magic 96

Bulls 92

Stevenson with 25

Ben with 22


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

99








84


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 98

Magic 94


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

Bulls 91

Magic 85


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

76










88


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't usually post my predictions, but with the uCash incentive, I don't see any harm 

With Orlando 1 1/2 out of the playoffs, I don't see us coming out any more hungry than does Orlando. Both teams played yesterday, but the Bulls will likely be without their two low post threats (Curry + Othella). I like the under in this game, but I think Orlando will eek one out.

Orlando 91
Chicago 87

That said, prove me wrong!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Is the game in 2 hours or 3???

We moved the clock down here in Israel and I'm not sure about game time.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 95

Magic 92


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Skiles plays a lot of smallball against the Magic's lack of defense.

Bulls 115
Magic 106


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullet said:


> Is the game in 2 hours or 3???
> 
> We moved the clock down here in Israel and I'm not sure about game time.


2 hours from when you posted.


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 91
Magic 84


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bulls 90
Magic 87


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 86
Magic 83

Big game from Jameer Nelson, and of course, Reiner.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

G Hill still out.

Othella's wife having a C-Section.

Nelson starting instead of Augmon.

I get the Magic pre-game, that's where this came from.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Best records in the East since Dec 15:

Miami
Chicago 37-17
Detroit 36-17


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bullsville said:


> G Hill still out.
> 
> Othella's wife having a C-Section.
> 
> ...



she still hasn't had that baby?! my goodness. it's why they call it LABOR!!!

suprised you're not at this game, bullsville.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> she still hasn't had that baby?! my goodness. it's why they call it LABOR!!!


So glad i was born a guy...Girls sure go through hell.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> she still hasn't had that baby?! my goodness. it's why they call it LABOR!!!
> 
> suprised you're not at this game, bullsville.


No, I would be but I moved to Jacksonville 1st of March and I didn't feel like driving 2 1/2 hours vs the 1/2 hour from our old house. 

Of course, I just got a letter from FEMA saying they are sending us another ~$200 for hurricane damage, if I had known before today I would have spent the cash and drove down anyway. Oh well, hopefully I can use the $$$ to go to ATL March 16 for that game, it's always easier to get good tix there.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Which feed are the League Pass getting tonight, Bulls or Magic?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm getting the magic feed tonight on the pass.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk already more productive in 1 minute then he was in 15 more yesterday. I expect him to a have big night after last night's benching.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with the 3! Such an obvious difference in his body language out there.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2 3's by Jameer , and DH is picking all the Boards...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

So mizenkay, you caught the 'Jason Reiner' by David Steele? LOL

I like Matty Goukas, though, he is outstanding for an analyst IMO.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Why is Griff already in for Nocioni?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Kirk's pi$$ed about last night and is determined to do well this game.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Magic playing just about as well as I've seen all year. Wow.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Small lineup already, Nocioni playing PF with Tyson at C.

That's what will beat the Magic.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls really out of their early rhythm without big ed.

damn.

magic announcers saying we are offensively challenged right now. duh.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

when the fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



did Griffin turn into our go to guy?


pathetic


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty embarassing to watch so far. Our patheticness on O is clearly affecting our effort on D. Its a layup party for them.

25-11 Magic


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We are unbelievably lost...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Magic playing just about as well as I've seen all year. Wow.


This is very much aided by the fact that we're missing 3 of our VERY important players - Curry, Deng and Harrington.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Magic 15-6 in boards. we have only 2 def rbds (cause Magic hardly missed)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> This is very much aided by the fact that we're missing 3 of our VERY important players - Curry, Deng and Harrington.


Direct and definite correlation. You don't lose three frontcourt guys like that and not struggle on both ends of the court.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> This is very much aided by the fact that we're missing 3 of our VERY important players - Curry, Deng and Harrington.


To say the least.

Thats just to much for us...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

What an awful 1st Q.

We need Othella and Eddy back badly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What is this?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

getting othella back will be huge.

kirk misses _his boo_...eddy!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls frontcourt shooting 4-17.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Bulls played very poorly on both ends of the floor in the first quarter. Kept settling for jumpers on offense (no Curry or Harrington = NO interior offense), and, on defense, kept losing their man, leading to open jumpers and easy dribble penetration.

Do the Bulls NOT WANT home court in the playoffs? They better find a way to play with more energy, and not worry about who is or isn't in uniform. Indiana is just 2 games behind the Bulls right now, and charging hard.

Only positive note in that quarter is that Kirk is playing much better than he did last night. But no one else is doing much so far, which is why Chicago is down 13 right now!!!

Yuck...Orlando is not a very good team and is missing Grant Hill, but they might as well be the Heat or the Suns or the Spurs, the way the Bulls let them dominate that quarter!


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

The Bulls have to block out better than that!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pike finally makes a layup. geez.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

What is going on here...last night no one guarded Damon Jones, tonight, no one's guarding Jameer Nelson!!! Wake up, guys!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Magic took 5 shots less...

Pathetic rebounding so far - 23-11 Magic.

Now we can see how important Othella is. We managed without Deng and Eddy when Othella was playing.

Anyway , injuries or not - our defense has to be better!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BTW, Pat Garrity is one hell of a nice guy. 

Summer before last, I saw him at a party and asked him "Why didn't you sign with the Bulls, we need a 3-point shooter bad." He said "You guys should have resigned Hoiberg."

Can't argue with that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk is doing well against Francis. Pargo needs to stick to Jameer better and Tyson is a beast on both ends


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> This is very much aided by the fact that we're missing 3 of our VERY important players - Curry, Deng and Harrington.


Magic don't have Hill and Hedo so I don't see your point.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

At least defense is back up... Skiles must have really yelled.

Climbing back slowly , 4 point game now!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Alright, Bulls down by 4. Our defense is getting good now like always. The reason why Eddy is so important to this team is because we never come right out of the box playing tough defense. Eddy completely over whelms the other team with his offense allowing us to come out of the first winning. Then when our defense picks up as the game goes along, we have a really good shot at winning. We got Orlando on lockdown now, we coming back.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

We're playing well now but Jared Reiner is going to make another appearance at some point. :nonono:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So good to play against poor defensive teams when u're short handed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol @ Red Kerr "take it take it take it take it" to Pargo shooting a three. Instead the Bulls are smart and run a play. Pass to Duhon at baseline line with a cutting AD for an easy layup.

Pike can't keep Stevenson in front of him. He needs AD and Tyson for help defense and AD took a nice charge.

Brandon Hunter looks like a mix between shaq and fizer. he's Shizer.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Holy smokes, what a pass by Duhon. Chandler is a blessing. Great D by the whole team.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're HOT now!

1 point game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Gotta stop cheeky Jameer. Let Chapu Rough him up a little , Jameer should use the headfake on him :biggrin:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, well, well...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Blew two golden opportunities to take lead.

Down 3.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Magic don't have Hill and Hedo so I don't see your point.


If the Magic were missing *Howard, Battie* and Hill, there might be a comparison to be made.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*OT Grizzlies up 58-28 against the Raptors in the 2nd qtr*


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Reiner cannot match with Howard in rebounding.

Since Tyson is in we're in control of the boards , he has 8 in about 12 minutes. At least we still have him.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

btw,anybody knows what's going on with eddy and if he'll play at garden on friday?and what about othella?he's wife is still in labor????????????


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

What's new, Howard goes out of the game, Magic blow a big lead.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Why is Tyson out , he only has 1 PF. He has to play 45 minutes tonight , he's young...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk, finally someone makes a shot from either teams!

Tie game.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

3 by the CAPTAIN!

Man, AD really does give his all out there. His old body may fall apart soon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't believe how bad the decision making is on the Magic's side. 

And Pargo


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey sloth, have you *ever* made a post that didn't mention how great Eddy is? :biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice 3 pointer by Kirk , he has to score for 2 games. I like the way he took his Benching - overmotivated.

We took 17!!!!! more shots than Magic , we're just doing it at 0.35%.

But nice 2nd Q by Bullies , good defense.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Whats up with Ben - we need his scoring Badly !


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man that was such a BAD foul by Francis.

49-49 at the half.

Amazing what stringing 2-3 shots in a row can do to the defense. Our D was amazing in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

bullet said:


> Whats up with Ben - we need his scoring Badly !


Not THAT badly. But this will be a close game and he'll have to do his thing in the 4th for us to win.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Both teams have played poorly. The Magic really need Howard on the floor, they are just plain bad with him on the bench.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> I can't believe how bad the decision making is on the Magic's side.


Well, they do have Francis.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

How bad is the Magic defense? We only had 2 TO in the first half.

Tyson with a 7 point, 9 rebound, 1 block 1st half... not bad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls did a good job coming back. They just need to play the same solid defense they played in the 2nd quarter, forcing those terrible shots. Our team is lightyears ahead of them in terms of basketball IQ, especially with Hill out.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Francis will be gone from Orlando this offseason. He fits with what Weisbrod is trying to do like Jamal fit in with what Paxson is trying to do.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bullsville said:


> How bad is the Magic defense? We only had 2 TO in the first half.
> 
> Tyson with a 7 point, 9 rebound, 1 block 1st half... not bad.


 and that one turnover was initiated by us. (bad pass) I don't mind turnovers stemming from trying to make plays for others as much as stupid turnovers.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

OT: Allen Iverson with 30 at the half. If there's a more underrated player in the league, I don't know who it is. Yeah, that's right. Underrated.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

How great is it for this team to have a guy like Pargo as the, what, 11th man, 12th man when everyone is healthy?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> and that one turnover was initiated by us. (bad pass) I don't mind turnovers stemming from trying to make plays for others as much as stupid turnovers.


Yeah, a team that doesn't play defense can't force TO.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Must resign Othella!

Also , I think it's more than possible to get a better 5th Big than Reiner. He's trying , but to let him start. Bring on Oberto!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bullet said:


> Must resign Othella!
> 
> Also , I think it's more than possible to get a better 5th Big than Reiner. He's trying , but to let him start. Bring on Oberto!


 then maybe Andres will have a friend on the team. j/k I do not know anything about his personal life, except that he eats bad italian food and raspberry ice cream. Also he has a son.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> How great is it for this team to have a guy like Pargo as the, what, 11th man, 12th man when everyone is healthy?


Yeah , Pargo has been good for us. and like last year , he seems to wakeup at the end of the season (good reasoning since he was on IL before). I think we can keep him for the minimum salary since in his short career he's only been good for us. Skiles , with all his stuborness , seems to give him offensive freedom for some reason , something he never had in the Pro's , and it seems to work. He's a great shooter. At some point I thought we do not need him anymore since we have Ben at the instant scoring , but with all injuries lately and us being a awful offensive team I take my words back , he's an asset for us. I used to consider him a terrible defensive player in his Lakers days , and I think with Skiles he made Huge steps of effort to make his defense close to decent. Not good , but decent. Tonight he has 2 stls for us already along with his 9 pts 1 rbd 1 ast in 10 minutes. Not bad at all.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

magic feed has shown that dunk by howard like 38 times already.

making a thing about the ROY race. howard wants to "put on a show" with gordon in town. just as they're saying this ben walks behind them on his way out to warmups greets howard, they hug, chat, laugh.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyson starts the 2nd half in place of Reiner, good move by Skiles to play Tyson all 24 minutes IMO.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson in DF's in rebounding already with 11 boards!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Washington losing to Detroit. :banana:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Now Tyson with a double double - 10 pts 11 rbds

He's our man in the paint , if not in foul trouble he should stay on court!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Washington losing to Detroit. :banana:


Big surprise there...

We WILL win this game, I guarantee it. I know the Magic, and they can't beat us, no way in hell.

Tyson with the double-double already.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

bullet said:


> Now Tyson with a double double - 10 pts 11 rbds
> 
> He's our man in the paint , if not in foul trouble he should stay on court!


Go, Tyson, go!

I'd love to see Tyson score 20 points. It will still be in Tyson's...uh...gritty..manner, but I'd still like to see it. 

I'd _ really _ like to see Tyson get a consistent jump hook going and dominate for at least a quarter. He's SO capable of it...he just gets so anxious with the ball...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

finally Ben!

We fell asleep defensively in the 2nd half.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

As I mentioned earlier, 3-guard lineup is out there already only 5 minutes into the 2nd half.

Don't worry, anyone, I guaranteed a win, and I wouldn't lie.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Steve Francis is a whiny, petulant little b*tch.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

What a BS foul called on Tyson vs Francis. Oh well.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson has been Huge!

To win this one Skiles has to make sure TC knows he needs to stay away from foul trouble.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

An even worse call on Ben, he just stood there and let Augmon shoot.

Oh well.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sloppy!

Don't let it slip...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Howard with his 6th!!! block

Battie has 3. We've been blocked 11 times so far.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Since when is Pargo our go to guy???
wtf


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich with 3 stupid *** TOs which killed our run. And we are having Kirk and Pargo brick on each offensive possession.... just get the ****in ball to Ben Gordon u ****ers.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

We are shooting *32.4%* and we are only down 5.

We are winning this game, no doubt about it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Thats the 2nd time Noc has missed a wide open layup... and this last one he missed was ****in pathetic.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ANOTHER BS foul called on Tyson, he went straight up again.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Man, I miss Eddy. This is a dull game, if I may be so blunt.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Now we're in trouble - Tyson with his 4th PF , and we cannot match their bigs with Reiner!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow the refs are whistling fouls before they even get the shot off


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

:laugh: 

Nocioni really is a unique player. Great dunk and he somehow pulls a technical out of it from the other team...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Throw it down you pizza loving argentine!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Cato got tee bagged by Noc on a dunk and Cato acted like a ***** and gave Noc a forearm.... T on him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Noc with the Dunk , Ben with The ast and Cato with the Tech!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice finish to the 3rd Q , 1 pnt game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_beware the crazy argentine!!_


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nocioni simply knows how to play. Period.

And he's only a rookie.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice foul that wasn't called on Ben's 3.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Refs are gonna screw us!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

:clap: 

THAT'S how you handle a hard foul, Noc. Just get up and shoot the FTs.

Wade is a kitty.

DAMN I love Nocioni.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

No Deng and Noc still has to play the 4 (since no O or Ed)


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Geoshnas2005 said:
 

> Refs are gonna screw us!


Ya were gonna be f***** in the playoffs cause the refs are never for us...not even against the bobcats


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni with the header!

imaginary stars are circling his head right now.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

these refs are gonna cost us the game with these bs Phantom calls!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben also with his 4th!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Looks like a nice game for Chandler thus far.. sucks about the 4 fouls though..


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

yeah magic body drop Ben, pathetic


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Gordon for Pargo! WOOOOO!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes - Pargo for 3 , Ben with his 6th ast!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

block party. I'd like to see D-Ho block Eddy. :whatever:


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Tyson needs to work on his layups and to shoot when he is fully in the air and not get his shot rejected by 6-4 players


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Stevenson was in bounds...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OT: Looks like the Wizards are going to lose , so we better take this one for the Gap. They are down by 20 to Pistons mid 3rd Q.

Indy is destroying Cavs (Z not playing , anyone know why??) - leading by 21 in the 4th!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

bullet said:


> OT: Looks like the Wizards are going to lose , so we better take this one for the Gap. They are down by 20 to Pistons mid 3rd Q.
> 
> Indy is destroying Cavs (Z not playing , anyone know why??) - leading by 21 in the 4th!




Z has a ring finger injury, out a while


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Kirks offense is comin back now but his D is lost!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I see Tyson grabbing 20 boards tonight.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

bullsville said:


> I see Tyson grabbing 20 boards tonight.


I see the magic shooting FT after FT and stealing this game thanks to the fuken refs


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2 consecative TO's on Ben - gotta stay Focused!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Impressive set of offensive rebounding!


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Are they over the foul limit?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dore is like the biggest homer. geez every shot the magic takes, it's a wild one. What will it take for Ben to get a call? He keeps throwing the ball away.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> I see the magic shooting FT after FT and stealing this game thanks to the fuken refs


Nah, the Magic suck, trust me.

We will score over 100, no matter what the officials do the Magic can't defend.

We will win, I GUARANTEE IT.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Dore is like the biggest homer. geez every shot the magic takes, it's a wild one. What will it take for Ben to get a call? He keeps throwing the ball away.


LOL. When the home fans call you a homer, you probably are really a homer.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

tyson with a nice drive off one dribble. thats not a move he could make a year ago. little by little over the years we are seeing more from him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson with 15 pts 17 brds!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

C'mon Tyson, I see a 20/20 coming tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AD with a DD as well 10 pts 11 brds


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben :curse:

Not a typical qtr for him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben with his 3rd TO in the 4th!


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Get Ben out of there. Put Noc back in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon is probably -40 right now.

Didn't box that short Jameer Nelson out. Dribbles a stolen ball by Hinrich on his knee. His head is not in the game.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

I cant stand Nba refs


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Magic are one incredibly lucky team. Every shot they seem to hit in this qtr is out of their a** or off a broken play.

Gordon has missed 5 straight shots in the qtr.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

:curse: Let's Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice illegal screen to give the Magic the lead.

Not to worry, though, we are winning this one, I already guaranteed it. The Magic don't defend down the stretch.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

AD is useless on help defense, letting hobbits get easy layups, just standing there watching in Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OT: Wizards faught back into the game - now it's 8 points pistons end of 3rd.
Indy won their Games.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben sits.

Kirk with a 3! :banana:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Kirk with the big, huge 3.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Granted he's been off, but I don't like this move of sitting Ben in crunch time.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Shoot the fuKKLJLOIUOI layup Duhon. Jeez.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

what the hell was that....

Come on Bulls we need this game.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Tyson 20 Rebounds


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

20 rebounds for TC!!! :clap: :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah!! Hinrich clutch!!


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

20 rebounds for Tyson!!

Monster game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson 1 board away from 20!

We have 8 df numbers 6 scoring and AD+TC have DF in boards as well.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another turnover. I was afraid of this.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We better win this.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

:curse:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Yeah , right , TC has the 20 Boards already.

OT: Celts won against Bucks.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Ummmm, where the **** is Ben?


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

fuk you Skiles put Ben in the Game dumass!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nothing on our last 3 possessions. 

Ben :sigh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The studio guy just said we lost this game. That sucks.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I can't believe Ben Gordon isn't in there with under 1 minute left.... you gotta be ****in kidding me Skiles.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Skiles goes to an AD clutch play, what does AD do?


turn the ball over with his no hand ***


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

****in pargo! why didn't they call a ****in TO!!! WHY THE **** ISN'T GORDON IN THERE!!! **** YOU SKILES!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

yay, we get a turnover!!!! Magic have yet another shot with 3.3


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Are you kidding me with that turnover?????

ARRRHAHAHGHAGHHGAHGAGRGHGHHGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

are you serioius!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

nice pass Pargo, you stupid ****************


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another turnover. 

Why the fu*k didn't we take a timeout?

What the fu*k is Pargo thinking?

Loss is on Skiles if we lose.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Orlando will win now....

^^^^^^^^^^^^-----------good thing i was wrong!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Not the time to turn it over. Hope we make the overtime. No stupid fouls please!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If we lose, I blame it on HORRIBLE ****IN COACHING!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Damn. I know I didn't see Pargo pass it to the other team instead of taking a TO. Please tell me that wasn't the case.

BTW, what did Ben do? Was it his defense?


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

if we lose this game, Skiles can kiss my ***


Ben<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<pargo<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Ad



SKILES


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

A chance to go up a game in the standing over the Wiz and we are kicking our ownselves


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Overtime...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ot


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Thank God...that would have been an inexcusable way to end the game. Gordon out, a dumb turnover, no time out. Sigh.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Future said:


> I can't believe Ben Gordon isn't in there with under 1 minute left.... you gotta be ****in kidding me Skiles.


This season actually MATTERS. Not the smartest of decisions to be sending "messages" now, Skiles. 

Anyway, OT!

Ben better play in that.

Our last 5 possessions after Ben's benching were disgraceful.

Hopefully Skiles comes back to his senses.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

We need to win this, that was an ugly last two minutes....argh, Damn Pargo!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Talk about shooting themselves in the foot. We gave them so many chances...... ugh. thank goodness


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We better see Ben Gordon during OT.... or else it is Skile's ****in head. I know Ben is 2-11.... but he would rather have Duhon in their on offense with under 1 min left? **** NO!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

PUT BEN IN THE GAME SKILES, YOU ARE PLAYING WITH FIRE IN THE CLUTCH



STOP BEING A HARD HEADED COACH AND GO TO YOUR GO TO GUY!


freakin dummy!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

sp00k said:


> BTW, what did Ben do? Was it his defense?


Turnovers. But they weren't SOOO bad that he had to bench him with the game on the line. This game wouldn't be in OT had Ben stayed.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

What a half-hearted effort.

I'm saying we deserved to lose that game in the fourth quarter. That Bulls team those last 5:00 minutes reminded me of last years Bulls team who didn't know how to close out a basketball game.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

You guys need to calm down.

Ben sucked in the 4th quarter. If I were the coach I'd bench him too. 

We are going to win it in OT. A Steve Francis-led team loses all the close games.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Ben back in for the OT. 

We win, I guarantee for about the 10th time, don't worry.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

magic have played NO OVERTIME GAMES all season.

we must dominate. foot on the neck time begins NOW.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Who should start in OT?
Id say Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni, Chandler and Davis


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

VV will show up to tell us Skiles was right, that he coached a great game down the stretch. Stay tuned.

:curse:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Horrible shots... TOs... this game ****in sucks.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Sounds like an ugly start to OT..


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

WTF??? That was a huge charge, I can't believe they called that foul on Nocioni.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk needs to give those transition 3's a rest. He hasn't made them since January.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

DontBeCows said:


> You guys need to calm down.
> 
> Ben sucked in the 4th quarter. If I were the coach I'd bench him too.
> 
> We are going to win it in OT. A Steve Francis-led team loses all the close games.




you need to stop predicting ****

Edit: Please no masking. SSW.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's what I LIKE! Take it to the basket!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This team is playing disgusting right now. Taking bad shots, making stupid passes, giving the ball away.

But I guess when you've been spoiled the way we have recently, you can get mad with a game like this.

EDIT: Just as I said that, Hinrich scores. Nice


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Good move by Hinrich.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Shot selection hasn't been pretty to say the least. 

Giving TC the ball to make an offensive play :sour:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Duhon has to make these both... and he does. 99-97 bulls lead.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben to the bench again :curse:

I hope this is just a defensive move.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles takes Gordon out again... this better be offense defense.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

duhon clutch from the line.. sweet.. 99-97 bulls


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Interesting. Ben is benched again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk HUGE!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

trading baskets now, hinrich puts us up by 2.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich is clutch. thank goodness he scored. Seems like the only one who could tonight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

There is no I in team, but their is 1 Ben in Benched.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Ben to the bench again :curse:
> 
> I hope this is just a defensive move.


 I hope he's done for the night. He's a liability on both ends.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tie game. 

43 seconds left. Bulls ball.

If Ben isn't on the floor after this timeout......then all I can say is Skiles' tanking this game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk is scoring also for his last scoreless game.

This one is as tough as they get!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a feeling we will go to overtime with a 103-103 score, doublt ot make that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben on the floor. THANK GOD.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Good Job Finally Calling The To


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles learning from mistakes.... puts Ben back in and takes a Timeout, who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

DRAW UP A PLAY FOR BEN SKILES :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Wizards 15 down 2:48 to play.

We better take this one to establish 4th seed and Home court Advantage!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice D. Our ball with 11 seconds left. Timeout Skiles. 

Give the ball to Ben and everybody get the **** out of the way.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

lol, sloth. BENched needs to turn it on, though...we don't have the offensive weapons we usually do, obviously. sigh.

we're going to pull it out but i was hoping for a message game, an emphatic win over a decent team even without some of our big guns. 

It's hilarious that we have the luxury to complain about _ how _ we win, though.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

What A Bail Out Call


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> We better see Ben Gordon during OT.... or else it is Skile's ****in head. I know Ben is 2-11.... but he would rather have Duhon in their on offense with under 1 min left? **** NO!!!


Now Gordon is 2-13.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

ok Davis hit a freaking Free throw!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben misses an ugly shot.

But AD offensive rebound and gets fouled!

Splits from the FT line.

Bulls up 1.

1.4 seconds left.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

phantom call on a layup by davis. 1 of 2 at the line.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

That was quite possibly the worst call I have ever seen.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG. We got bailed out on that play. geez AD.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

WOW, the Bulls get the call. 

A lousy call, but I'll take it.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Argh...we NEEDED that free throw Antonio! 

Thanks for the rebound, though.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i can't take this. my delicate sensibilities...

:fainting:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That looked like a bad call from the replay. Did they even touch AD?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Now Gordon is 2-13.


Please. Don't even get me started. What was Captian Kirks FG% last night?? How many assists did he have? How many rebounds? How many steals?? How many Turnovers? Players have games like this. Get over it.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

What a bail out. 

Best Supporting Actor: Antonio Davis


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Watch The Inbound Lob Dunk!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

i know we've benefited over the years from the rule that gives you the ball at halfcourt after a timeout, but i think it's stupid as hell.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

No stupid Fouls now!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls win


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Winner.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And Orlando....MISSES!

We win. Not pretty but I'll take it w/ 3 guyz out.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

wE WIN! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank YOU!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Game!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Tie game.
> 
> 43 seconds left. Bulls ball.
> 
> If Ben isn't on the floor after this timeout......then all I can say is Skiles' tanking this game.


Yeah, what a tank.

W.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I kept telling you guys not to worry, I guaranteed a Bulls win.

Jeez.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats to the refs, they played a good game tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

W!

And a damm tough one. Great team play with 3 guys not playimg!


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Congrats to the refs, they played a good game tonight.


see you next year


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Now Dorr proclaims the Bulls win...... "by the slimmest of margins."

*gag*

Great game. Tyson and Kirk getting it done.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Winning while shooting 34 percent from the field to the magics 44 percent.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Please. Don't even get me started. What was Captian Kirks FG% last night??


1. How much PT did Kirk get in the second half last game?
2. How many people were agonizing, screaming, moaning, calling for Skiles' head for him not playing Kirk in the second half of last game?

Me get over it? I say look at the facts of the matter.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Yeah, what a tank.
> 
> W.


Yeah, it's hilarious watching people call for a guy who is 2-13 to come back in the game, and we are 'TANKING' when we don't go to the guy who is 2-13.

Oh well, some people just don't understand...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We did not deserve to win. We'll take it but I just hate to win like this.

No postgame tonight. 9 PM cubs game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think we won thanks to Magics bad FT shooting 17-27

Bulls FT's 23-28

Bulls FG% - awful 0.343 , and we still got a W.

Tyson 15 points 22 boards - monster game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Philo said:


> see you next year


I wouldn't have a problem with the call if there was say, 1:00 left in the game. You swallow your whistle on a play like that with 1 sec left. Horrible, ruined a terrific game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh , and good news - Wizards lost!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

lucky win..sigh..now u guys have the fourh seed


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

AWGWEGGGGGWWWHHBGGGGGG!!!!!!!1111

Fire Skiles!

Fire Paxson!

Blow up the team!

AGGGGGSHSGWWWWGGGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with the call if there was say, 1:00 left in the game. You swallow your whistle on a play like that with 1 sec left. Horrible, ruined a terrific game.


 No doubt. Especially when it's tied like that.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Why do I post a pic of a Fisk jersey in a Bulls game thread?

Winning Ugly, baby. Winning Ugly.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> 1. How much PT did Kirk get in the second half?


And whose fault is that?? Even Kirk admits that it is his own.



> 2. How many people were agonizing, screaming, moaning, calling for Skiles' head for him not playing in the second half?


I would have been if I were here. Look our five best players need to be on the floor. Kirk is one of them. If he's not on the floor, I have every reason to wonder why....and wonder WTF the coach is doing. Just as these guys have every right to do the same with Ben.



> Me get over it? I say look at the facts of the matter.


I'm beginning to think that there are people on this board that LOVE to hate (insert player here).....its really sad. The fact is that in most situations where we need to score, we are better off with ben in the game than without him in there no matter what kind of FG% he has for that game. That should be indisputable. There simply are not better offensive options available to us with the game on the line......Kirk was good tonight, but is this USUALLY how how he performs down the stretch???

I say look at the facts of the matter......


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Agggghghghghghghgggggghhhh!!!!11111


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> 1. How much PT did Kirk get in the second half last game?
> 2. How many people were agonizing, screaming, moaning, calling for Skiles' head for him not playing Kirk in the second half of last game?
> 
> Me get over it? I say look at the facts of the matter.


I've had a good chuckle reading posts by those two.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Now Dorr proclaims the Bulls win...... "by the slimmest of margins."
> 
> *gag*
> 
> Great game. Tyson and Kirk getting it done.


They said that at least a couple of times down the stretch and I cringed every time I heard it.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with the call if there was say, 1:00 left in the game. You swallow your whistle on a play like that with 1 sec left. Horrible, ruined a terrific game.


I agree. Unless its an OBVIOUS HARD foul. The whistle gets swallowed.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

42nd win. It's a winning year, kids!

TC earned some extra green this summer, eh.... It's unlikely he gets to 10 rpg this year. But one or two more game likes this and he will be knocking on the door.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> lucky win..sigh..now u guys have the fourh seed


We had the 4th seed before the game as well , due to better conference record. Now we're a game ahead.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Why the Bonds jersey? Because, winning on that bail out call feels like cheating. :biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

johnston797 said:


> 42nd win. It's a winning year, kids!
> 
> TC earned some extra green this summer, eh.... It's unlikely he gets to 10 rpg this year. But one or two more game likes this and he will be knocking on the door.


Woh , u're right , we can lose all remaining games and still be over 0.500!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I'm beginning to think that there are people on this board that LOVE to hate (insert player here).....its really sad.


Uh, I've liked Ben since last June. But you're right, there are haters on this board.



> The fact is that in most situations where we need to score, we are better off with ben in the game than without him in there no matter what kind of FG% he has for that game. That should be indisputable. There simply are not better offensive options available to us with the game on the line


Agreed...but as long as we're scoring without him on a night when he's off, I'm not so sure Skiles needs to be decapitated if he doesn't play him much down the stretch. Gordon's a helluva scorer...but he doesn't do much else. Kind of like Kirk last night.



> ......Kirk was good tonight, but is this USUALLY how how he performs down the stretch???


Increasingly, yes.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

johnston797 said:


> 42nd win. It's a winning year, kids!
> 
> TC earned some extra green this summer, eh.... It's unlikely he gets to 10 rpg this year. But one or two more game likes this and he will be knocking on the door.


Tonight got him up to 9.6 rpg. He needs 101 rebounds in the last 8 games to average exactly 10.0 rebounds.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So Tyson will need 5-13 reb nights and 3-12 reb nights.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wiz lose, we are now 1 game ahead of them for the #4 seed.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I was holding my breath the entire 4th quarter/overtime of this game, and I have just one question...how the HELL did the Bulls win this game? Skiles has some miracle working magic with this squad. With how poorly everything went all game, we had no right winning this game whatsoever. I'm still shocked because I was convinced from the get go we would lose. 42 wins...wow.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

bullet said:


> We had the 4th seed before the game as well , due to better conference record. Now we're a game ahead.


Though if Washington wins out, they still get the 4th seed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Checkout the Jazz wolves score 31-8.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> So Tyson will need 5-13 reb nights and 3-12 reb nights.


Or maybe another 22 rbds game.

Indy won 5 in a row and are only 2 game behind.

The good news - next game for Indy is at home against Wizards (1 game behind) , so one of them will lose for sure :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Uh, I've liked Ben since last June. But you're right, there are haters on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with everything here. The beer is on me. :cheers:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Yeah, it's hilarious watching people call for a guy who is 2-13 to come back in the game, and we are 'TANKING' when we don't go to the guy who is 2-13.
> 
> Oh well, some people just don't understand...


I was hoping he would put Ben back in the game. I think he's one of those guys who will come through for you when it counts whether he's 2-13 or 10-13. He's come through for us when he's shot horribly a few times this year. Certain guys who were solid throughout the game disappeared when crunch time rolled around.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Playoff tickets came in the mail today! 

Never thought I would see them.

I'm holding NBA Finals tickets for the Bulls in my hands right now. Wow. Thanks Pax.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Checkout the Jazz wolves score 31-8.


It's been a rough year for Jerry Sloan


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Tonight got him up to 9.6 rpg. He needs 101 rebounds in the last 8 games to average exactly 10.0 rebounds.



Uhh...10.0 rebounds in 8 games is 80 rebounds....not 101.

He needs roughly 12.5 rebounds a game.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Why the Bonds jersey? Because, winning on that bail out call feels like cheating. :biggrin:


 I thought it would be more along the lines of "Tyson must be on 'roids to pull down that many rebounds".


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

dkg1 said:


> I was hoping he would put Ben back in the game. I think he's one of those guys who will come through for you when it counts whether he's 2-13 or 10-13. He's come through for us when he's shot horribly a few times this year. Certain guys who were solid throughout the game disappeared when crunch time rolled around.


Well, somebody must have showed up, we won. 

???


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Very ugly win to say the least, but we still get the W. Gordon struggled big time and deserved being benched when he did. Tyson did an amazing job for us, w/o him we would have been totally lost. Glad this team kept on battling and fought their butts off. Hopefully there is an Othella Jr. arriving soon and we can get the Big O for friday night's game. 

42 wins..unbelievable. This was a great game for our confidence. Last thing we wanted to do was head into NYC w/ 2 losses in a row.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Playoff tickets came in the mail today!
> 
> Never thought I would see them.
> 
> I'm holding NBA Finals tickets for the Bulls in my hands right now. Wow. Thanks Pax.


Good for you, K4E, I hope we make a good showing in the playoffs! It's been a team effort from Pax and Skiles down to the players for buying into their system and busting their tails.

Edit: NBA Finals? Wow, we better hope something drastic happens down in Miami...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Uhh...10.0 rebounds in 8 games is 80 rebounds....not 101.
> 
> He needs roughly 12.5 rebounds a game.


Yeah, like I said, he needs 101 rebounds in the last 8 games to average 10 for the season.

101 divided by 8 = 12.625


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Skiles doesn't play a guy who is 2-13 FG when its clutch time, and he's getting ripped by folks here? Thats the kind of strategy that got us six losing seasons. Skiles plays a pretty good hand with his rotation most of the time. And we are now the 4th seed - yet some here still moan, whine, and *****. Wow, talk about grateful fans. With this support who needs enemies?

We have the best record in 6 years, we're in the playoffs, Skiles has these players believing in themselves, and we are 42-32 and guarranteed of a winning season, and its still not enough!!!!!!!

Time for some, Scrooge, Curmudgeon, and Sourpuss awards, don't you think?

Edit: Please no masking. SST.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tickets for the first 2 rounds of the playoffs go on sale Saturday.

How can anyone have Finals tickets now?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Well, somebody must have showed up, we won.
> 
> ???


Right, I'm not going to complain, I'm just being honest. I was hoping to see Ben in the game with everything on the line. Regardless of how he's playing I want the rock in his hands when we need a point. But I guess there's a reason why Skiles is the coach and I'm sitting here at my computer drinking my 9th Coors Lite talking about the team.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

KwaZulu said:


> Skiles doesn't play a guy who is 2-13 FG when its clutch time, and he's getting ripped by folks here? Thats the kind of strategy that got us six losing seasons. Skiles plays a pretty good hand with his rotation most of the time. And we are now the 4th seed - yet some here still moan, whine, and b*tch. Wow, talk about grateful fans. With this support who needs enemies?
> 
> We have the best record in 6 years, we're in the playoffs, Skiles has these players believing in themselves, and we are 42-32 and guarranteed of a winning season, and its still not enough!!!!!!!
> 
> Time for some, Scrooge, Curmudgeon, and Sourpuss awards, don't you think?


No, it's time for the people who were ******** and moaning about Pax and Skiles to quit *****.

Edit: Please no masking. When did i become the profanity police?  SST.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Tickets for the first 2 rounds of the playoffs go on sale Saturday.
> 
> How can anyone have Finals tickets now?


If you are a season ticket holder.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> Good for you, K4E, I hope we make a good showing in the playoffs! It's been a team effort from Pax and Skiles down to the players for buying into their system and busting their tails.


And don't forget those dedicated BULLS FANS who have been burning time and money following this team the last 6 years.

I like seeing the scrappy players scrap. I like seeing the freaky Tyson leap. Its all good.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

As for me and my house, we will be thankful for the Bullish blessings that have fallen upon us this season. And we resolve never to forget the 6 dark years in the wilderness, and to be grateful for the happiness and favor that has come upon us now. And with appropriate humility, we pray MORE PLEASE! :biggrin: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Tickets for the first 2 rounds of the playoffs go on sale Saturday.
> 
> How can anyone have Finals tickets now?


Internet presale for season tix holders was this morning. 

Picked up an extra 4 tix for the 1st and 2nd games of the first round and the 1st and 2nd game of the 2nd round.

I could go buy a bunch more right now if i wanted to... but enough is enough!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

qwerty said:


> If you are a season ticket holder.


NBA Finals tickets have not even been printed yet.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> NBA Finals tickets have not even been printed yet.


HAHA. I'm holding them in my hands RIGHT NOW.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsville wrote:


> No, it's time for the people who were ******** and moaning about Pax and Skiles to quit B!tching.


Amen, I say, and again I say Amen! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> And don't forget those dedicated BULLS FANS who have been burning time and money following this team the last 6 years.
> 
> I like seeing the scrappy players scrap. I like seeing the freaky Tyson leap. Its all good.



Yeah, God knows we've been had to be patient through the likes of Tarlac, Tim Floyd, Dedric Willoughby and some really bad basketball!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> HAHA. I'm holding them in my hands RIGHT NOW.


I don't believe that you have NBA Finals tickets in your hand. No way.

If you do, display them, and I will disappear from this board forever.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I know i will be online @9am trying to get Bulls playoff tickets. Will be very amazing to see the "2005 NBA PLAYOFFS" log on the UC floor. Will have to see w/ my own eyes to make sure its for real. I swear after all these years of watching bad player after bad player, same going w/ coaches, it seems like it's a dream that the Bulls will actually be a playoff team.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

GB said:


> There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> ...


That must be where my Finals tickets are...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I don't believe that you have NBA Finals tickets in your hand. No way.
> 
> If you do, display them, and I will disappear from this board forever.


OMG! This is great news! I'm off to the scanner!

haha

YAY!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> OMG! This is great news! I'm off to the scanner!
> 
> haha
> 
> YAY!


Do it, I'm serious.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Tickets for the first two rounds of the 2005 NBA Playoffs will go on sale to the public on Sat., April 9 at 11:00 a.m. at the United Center box office, Ticketmaster locations, online at Bulls.com, or by calling 1.800.4NBA.TIX.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/tickets/


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

lol, looks like its the begining of the end for Bullsville...i hope thats not the case. 

A picture of Bulls Finals tickets would make for a great avatar.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The only thing this proves is that you're off k4e's ignore list. I'm going to a few playoff games as well.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

GB said:


> Tickets for the first two rounds of the 2005 NBA Playoffs will go on sale to the public on Sat., April 9 at 11:00 a.m. at the United Center box office, Ticketmaster locations, online at Bulls.com, or by calling 1.800.4NBA.TIX.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/tickets/


Thanks GB...damn that boob Tom Dore saying 9am. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Must be nice having the refs on your side, on the road. 

Any way good game I guess. Maybe next time you won't need the refs to bail you out in the end.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Must be nice having the refs on your side, on the road.
> 
> Any way good game I guess. Maybe next time you won't need the refs to bail you out in the end.


I feel for u guyz. Fighting for ur lives to make the postseason and losing the game on a bad call stinks. Refs were pretty bad on both ends of the floor all night.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Me and my dad are going to try and snag first round playoff tickets. :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So, tonight's POTG: Chandler? Kirk? Both?

I'll say both.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> Must be nice having the refs on your side, on the road.
> 
> Any way good game I guess. Maybe next time you won't need the refs to bail you out in the end.


Yeah, that was a BS call on AD getting the FT at the end, it should have gone to a 2nd OT.

Not that it matters, the Magic don't play D, and I guarantee they will finish more than 1 game out of the playoffs.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> OMG! This is great news! I'm off to the scanner!
> 
> haha
> 
> YAY!



You must have the slowest scanner on Earth... :biggrin:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Yeah, that was a BS call on AD getting the FT at the end, it should have gone to a 2nd OT.
> 
> Not that it matters, the Magic don't play D, and I guarantee they will finish more than 1 game out of the playoffs.


You act as if the Bulls did play D. They didn't. 

Any way, Stevenson missed 6 FTs so the game should have been won by the Magic in regulation. 

The bad call at the end sums up the Magic season. They have got zero respect from the refs this year and if the call is close or suspect, 9 times out of 10 we are the ones getting screwed. 

Until the next time.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> You must have the slowest scanner on Earth... :biggrin:




And a brand new avatar!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> Must be nice having the refs on your side, on the road.
> 
> Any way good game I guess. Maybe next time you won't need the refs to bail you out in the end.


...says the guy who thinks Jameer Nelson is better than Ben Gordon.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> You act as if the Bulls did play D. They didn't.
> 
> Any way, Stevenson missed 6 FTs so the game should have been won by the Magic in regulation.
> 
> ...


You're right, our defense tonight sucked. No doubt about it.

But it's the Magic's lack of defense that is going to keep them out of the playoffs.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

bullsville said:


> But it's the Magic's lack of defense that is going to keep them out of the playoffs.


That and having Steve Francis on their roster.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> And a brand new avatar!


Am I the only one who can't see what K4E's new avatar says?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hmmm...they are 'finals' tickets, but not tickets to the finals.

We have a crisis.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> ...says the guy who thinks Jameer Nelson is better than Ben Gordon.


Go check out Nelson's starting stats. If Gordon ever puts up great overall stats like, then maybe he should be in the running for something.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm so glad we had the refs tonight, w/o it being 8-5 we wouldnt have stood a chance.

Please that call wasnt THAT bad. Davis had his arm hooked as he was going for the ball and was bumped going for the shot. If the roles were reversed and they didnt make a similar call for the Magic, you would be whining.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> That and having Steve Francis on their roster.


Very true, that's why I said that Stevie won't be with the Magic next season.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

bullsville said:


> You're right, our defense tonight sucked. No doubt about it.
> 
> But it's the Magic's lack of defense that is going to keep them out of the playoffs.


More like lack of coaching and injuries.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Magic screwed the pooch when they traded Cuttino Mobley.

Bottom Line.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

GB said:


> Tickets for the first two rounds of the 2005 NBA Playoffs will go on sale to the public on Sat., April 9 at 11:00 a.m. at the United Center box office, Ticketmaster locations, online at Bulls.com, or by calling 1.800.4NBA.TIX.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/tickets/


I will be traveling to Chicago in May (around the 14th or so) for a few days. I assume this will be the second round of the playoffs, since the schedule won't be like last year's. 

If I want to purchase 2nd round playoff tickets, and the Bulls do not make the 2nd round, do I lose all my money? Do they pay all or part of the ticket fees back to customers if they Bulls fail to advance?

Could someone please explain the whole scenario, and what would be best to do in my situation.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> More like lack of coaching and injuries.


Very true, you are half right.


Everyone has injuries.

I don't know what's up with Jent, he took over late in the season. But the team is "led" by Stevie, who doesn't care about playing defense. That's why he will be gone over the summer, Weisbrod wants to build a team that can win a title, and you have to play defense to do that.

Johnny didn't make anyone play D, but I don't think he was Weisbrod's choice to lead the team anyway.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> That and having Steve Francis on their roster.



If you had to choose one player to be on your team between Marbury and Francis, which would you select?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, I saw the highlights and Howard I think got the foul called, he was nowhere close to fouling Davis. I bet you the referee from behind half court that can just see an arm swinging down and not see if it actually hits Davis was the one that called it a foul.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> If you had to choose one player to be on your team between Marbury and Francis, which would you select?


Marbury.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Scott Skiles and the Bulls getting much love from Gotleib and some other guy on ESPN Game Night.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Funny, I still don't see a ticket for the Finals.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Am I the only one who can't see what K4E's new avatar says?


So... are you a man of your word?

See... "2005 NBA Finals" at the top? See the trophy?

Go ahead... weasel out... I don't mind.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

But I'm not surprised, consider the source.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> If you had to choose one player to be on your team between Marbury and Francis, which would you select?


 Franchise, hands down. I'm becoming convinced that Marbury is incapable of ever winning. Besides, Francis can play some solid D when motivated. I have NEVER seen Starbury play D. Offensively it's a push.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> So... are you a man of your word?


Yes, but I still haven't seen a ticket to this year's Finals???


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Yes, but I still haven't seen a ticket to this year's Finals???


Its right there "2005 NBA Finals" at the top.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Marbury.


As I wathced Francis tonight, I was thinking about starting a thread on scoring point guards. Give me a solid pg who can run an offense, hit the open J and play solid defense anyday. Never been a fan of the likes of Marbury or Francis, as talented as they are.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Its right there "2005 NBA Finals" at the top.


Sorry, I can't read that in your avatar. Give us a real pic you phony.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Its right there "2005 NBA Finals" at the top.



What are the dates you have?

Where are mine?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Its right there "2005 NBA Finals" at the top.


So you are insisting this is really a ticket for 2005 NBA Final and you have it in your hand. Very Funny.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'm not picking sides but I can't see the ticket real well. Is there a way to enlarge that image in your avater?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Sorry, I can't read that in your avatar. Give us a real pic you phony.


I disagree, he should go, get an envelope, put the tickets in it, and address it to me, drop it in the post office box, and then I'll get it in the mail, open the envelope, go down to the finals, and watch the Bulls win.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> I disagree, he should go, get an envelope, put the tickets in it, and address it to me, drop it in the post office box, and then I'll get it in the mail, open the envelope, go down to the finals, and watch the Bulls win.


I'm with you on this one, sloth, if he really had a ticket I say he should give it to you.

You are obviously a huge Bulls fan, myself and the rest of the adults can buy tickets if we choose. You can't.

Too bad K4E is making stuff up...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I'm with you on this one, sloth, if he really had a ticket I say he should give it to you.
> 
> You are obviously a huge Bulls fan, myself and the rest of the adults can buy tickets if we choose. You can't.
> 
> Too bad K4E is making stuff up...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> foolish


Looks like a ticket to a Finals game to me. If the Bulls win the ECFs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*k4e!* you're lucky *wynn!* isn't here tonight seeing you are in "violation" of your avatar bet agreement? hhmmmmmm? 


:wink: :angel: :laugh:


get that and1 avatar back up pronto before the grinch sees!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


>


This don't prove anything. Send it to me via mail, and I will do further examination on the so called "ticket" and I will determine its validity.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


>


I think K4E has proven his point. 

Bullsville: as punishment for doubting, you should not resign from this board.

But you should print out 500 copies of the above, on cardstock, using a high quality printer. PM me when you are finished...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Looks like a ticket to a Finals game to me. If the Bulls win the ECFs.


I have those too if you wanna see em. All 4 rounds.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL, so your seats are where?

Damn K4E, I expected better out of you...

That looks like a ticket... to win a Toyota truck...


:nonono:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I think K4E has proven his point.
> 
> Bullsville: as punishment for doubting, you should not resign from this board.
> 
> But you should print out 500 copies of the above, on cardstock, using a high quality printer. PM me when you are finished...


I erased the bar code at the bottom wise guy


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> LOL, so your seats are where?
> 
> Damn K4E, I expected better out of you...
> 
> ...


That's cool man. I didn't expect you to live up to your end.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I think K4E has proven his point.
> 
> Bullsville: as punishment for doubting, you should not resign from this board.
> 
> But you should print out 500 copies of the above, on cardstock, using a high quality printer. PM me when you are finished...


Where would you like to sit? I'm taking row A, seats 1-4, right behind the Bulls bench.

But any other seats you want, I'll go ahead and print them out...

:yawn:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Says right there...'Do not detach top or bottom stub before entering United Center'


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Where would you like to sit? I'm taking row A, seats 1-4, right behind the Bulls bench.
> 
> But any other seats you want, I'll go ahead and print them out...
> 
> :yawn:



Haha. Don't want any internet whack jobs seeking me out. 

Anyway... its a real ticket... but I'd expect you to weasel out of it.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I have those too if you wanna see em. All 4 rounds.


Yes, and the collective NBA teams are selling at least 64 games worth of tickets for a championship series that will go at most 7 games.

(16 teams * 4 tickets)

Interest on other people's money is a great thing.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

This just in.

Season ticket holders get to buy playoff tickets before the general public.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Yes, and the collective NBA teams are selling at least 64 games worth of tickets for a championship series that will go at most 7 games.
> 
> (16 teams * 4 tickets)
> 
> Interest on other people's money is a great thing.


Only had to pay for the first 2 rounds. 

Pay for the next 2 if they win the first round.

Yah... Uncle Jerry knows compound interest... that's for sure.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

johnston797 said:


> This just in.
> 
> Season ticket holders get to buy playoff tickets before the general public.


And the Sun rises in the east.

Yeah, we know.

Not to be a smartass.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also the playoff payoff. If you put a down payment on season tickets for next year the Bulls will treat you to every home playoff game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> Also the playoff payoff. If you put a down payment on season tickets for next year the Bulls will treat you to every home playoff game.



Did Tom Dore just kidnap Sloth and start posting under his screen name?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Am I in 2nd grade?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

So if you want me to disappear, K4E, let's know that it's a real ticket. 

Where are your seats?

Surely you can trust a mod here?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Here's a little Eastern Conference Finals action for *bullsville* and *MIZ*!

So.... you gonna live up to your bet.... lord knows i've lived up to my bets on this board.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull is now guaranteed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Keep embarassing yourself, K4E, I still haven't seen a ticket to a game, and the rest of the board hasn't either.

We all know better.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullsville said:


> So if you want me to disappear, K4E, let's know that it's a real ticket.
> 
> Where are your seats?
> 
> Surely you can trust a mod here?


This is getting tired and sad. You know K4E is a season ticket holder. You know that season ticket holders get to buy their playoff tickets in advance of the general public. Why in the world would it be so implausible that K4E has tickets already?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> So.... you gonna live up to your bet.... lord knows i've lived up to my bets on this board.


Where's the "Jamal wearing the horns" avatar, again?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Here's a little Eastern Conference Finals action for *bullsville* and *MIZ*!
> 
> .


thanks doll. and it's *miz* 


ooops *wynn!* is here. don't let him see your avatar!!!!


:laugh:

ps. *bullsville* give. it. up.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> This is getting tired and sad. You know K4E is a season ticket holder. You know that season ticket holders get to buy their playoff tickets in advance of the general public. Why in the world would it be so implausible that K4E has tickets already?


Because Finals tickets haven't been issued yet. Plain and simple.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Wynn said:


> <marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull is now guaranteed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


Good effort Wynn. In addition to large quantities of pie, I enjoy large quantities of Coors Light after a close Bulls win. :cheers:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

It's annoying


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Keep embarassing yourself, K4E, I still haven't seen a ticket to a game, and the rest of the board hasn't either.
> 
> We all know better.


Listen, you are only right if you are relying on the pathetic technicality that it is impossible for anyone to have tickets to the NBA Finals before teams have been selected b/c it's not actually a ticket to the game until your team makes it to the finals. That argument is, of course, totally weak. We all know what K4E meant and I think he's proved his end of the bargain just fine.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Anyone else want to get back onto the topic of the big win versus Orlando? Is Othella going to be back in the lienup for Friday's game versus JC and the Knicks? Business should pick up on this forum between now and then.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Listen, you are only right if you are relying on the pathetic technicality that it is impossible for anyone to have tickets to the NBA Finals before teams have been selected b/c it's not actually a ticket to the game until your team makes it to the finals. That argument is, of course, totally weak. We all know what K4E meant and I think he's proved his end of the bargain just fine.


"pathetic technicality"????????????????????????????????????????

I still haven't seen a ticket to the Finals.

FO and D.

Jeez, what a bunch of <strike>idiots </strike>on this board.

Later.

*_There is no need for that. -spongy_*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> Anyone else want to get back onto the topic of the big win versus Orlando? Is Othella going to be back in the lienup for Friday's game versus JC and the Knicks? Business should pick up on this forum between now and then.


His wife hasn't has the baby yet.....but Eddy told me he'd be back.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> Anyone else want to get back onto the topic of the big win versus Orlando?


No.


This ticket stuff is too much fun. I do think Tyson should start and Eddy start on the bench.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> Anyone else want to get back onto the topic of the big win versus Orlando? Is Othella going to be back in the lienup for Friday's game versus JC and the Knicks? Business should pick up on this forum between now and then.



*YES!*


the knicks play @ nets thursday night and here is hoping they pull one out of their rear-ends and win. but that will be tough...i don't want the bulls heading into MSG on friday with the knicks on the schneid, if you know what i mean. could be dangerous. 

we need lil' othella jr (or othellina!) to be born today if possible. help us out here shannon! we need oh fella back. eddy's return would be a boon, but we can't count on it.

i have tickets to the knick game....getting excited and nervous. 


go bulls!

:clap:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> His wife hasn't has the baby yet.....but Eddy told me he'd be back.



Impressive, Eddy is keeping you posted on his status? You da man, Sloth...We're gonna need the big guy. Hopefully he can pick up where he left off. I loved the way he was playing before he had the heart problems.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

GB said:


> No.
> 
> 
> This ticket stuff is too much fun. I do think Tyson should start and Eddy start on the bench.


no, why should Eddy lose his starting spot? Why not AD?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> "pathetic technicality"????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I still haven't seen a ticket to the Finals.
> 
> ...


A class act.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullsville said:


> "pathetic technicality"????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I still haven't seen a ticket to the Finals.
> 
> ...


Hypothetical:
Tickets go on sale Saturday for the playoffs to the general public. If you buy a ticket to game five, do you not have a ticket to the first round, even if you physically possess a game five ticket?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

GB said:


> No.
> 
> 
> This ticket stuff is too much fun. I do think Tyson should start and Eddy start on the bench.


I agree with you but it will be interesting to see what Skiles does if EC plays. He generally seems to like bringing guys who have missed some time off the bench. At the same time, he likes bringing Tyson off the bench to keep him from foul trouble. I can't imagine him bringing both off the bench...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> A class act.


We are still waiting to see a Finals ticket.

Not an option to buy a Finals ticket.

Never mind, I should know better than to deal with..............

never mind.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> Impressive, Eddy is keeping you posted on his status? You da man, Sloth...We're gonna need the big guy. Hopefully he can pick up where he left off. I loved the way he was playing before he had the heart problems.


Well pretty much today, Eddy practiced at the Berto Center with John Paxson. Then Eddy went to the hospital for some tests and was cleared to play basketball. So now its just Skiles/Paxsons decision to put Curry into the lineup, I know Eddy wants to play on Friday, heck he wanted to play last saturday against the Bobcats. He is hungry to go on and wreak havoc on the othe team.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> We are still waiting to see a Finals ticket.
> 
> Not an option to buy a Finals ticket.
> 
> ...


Haha.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *YES!*
> 
> 
> the knicks play @ nets thursday night and here is hoping they pull one out of their rear-ends and win. but that will be tough...i don't want the bulls heading into MSG on friday with the knicks on the schneid, if you know what i mean. could be dangerous.
> ...


I hear ya. I too hope the Knicks knock off the Nets so they don't come into our game on a losing streak. I'm a firm believer in the law of averages.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

sloth said:


> no, why should Eddy lose his starting spot? Why not AD?



Well, Skiles probably won't rush Eddy into the starting lineup upon fears he'll have to play a couple of games to get back into shape. I doubt Eddy was doing much working out in the hospital. I'd like to see Tyson start and Eddy come off of the bench for a couple of starts, though I think it's possible we'll see Harrington and AD starting. I guess though, if Skiles is going to be consistent about those missing games, a Tyson and AD front line is the most appropriate move until Eddy is back in the starting lineup.

Also, whenever a big man goes down this year, Tyson never starts. After games like tonight, I can't really imagine continuing with that policy.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Hypothetical:
> Tickets go on sale Saturday for the playoffs to the general public. If you buy a ticket to game five, do you not have a ticket to the first round, even if you physically possess a game five ticket?


The way it worked in the past, is that you get a ticket to....


Ah, K4E can explain it better than me, we all know how smart he is and how ......................

Ah, this SDOTJSOET ain't worth it, believe what you want.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> Well pretty much today, Eddy practiced at the Berto Center with John Paxson. Then Eddy went to the hospital for some tests and was cleared to play basketball. So now its just Skiles/Paxsons decision to put Curry into the lineup, I know Eddy wants to play on Friday, heck he wanted to play last saturday against the Bobcats. He is hungry to go on and wreak havoc on the othe team.



I wasn't aware that Eddy practiced today, thanks for the info.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

bullsville said:


> "pathetic technicality"????????????????????????????????????????


No, just pathetic....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Well pretty much today, Eddy practiced at the Berto Center with John Paxson. Then Eddy went to the hospital for some tests and was cleared to play basketball. So now its just Skiles/Paxsons decision to put Curry into the lineup, I know Eddy wants to play on Friday, heck he wanted to play last saturday against the Bobcats. He is hungry to go on and wreak havoc on the othe team.



This used to be a good, *honest* board... :nonono:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk got his starting job back after being out for 5 games, Curry shouldn't lose his, especially with the Bulls recent struggles without Eddy. We got embarrassed by the Heat, and got by the magic in a game that should have went to double ot if it wasn't for the referees.

Eddy isn't in this horrible shape from this heart condition. It wasn't this heart attack or anything like what some may think. He just had an irregular heart beat, paxson paid to make sure Eddy would be in there longer to make sure nothing was wrong, the dr.s found nothing wrong, and Eddy has been playing at the Berto with Paxson and was cleared to play bball this morning.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> The way it worked in the past, is that you get a ticket to....
> 
> 
> Ah, K4E can explain it better than me, we all know how smart he is and how ......................
> ...


Yes, but that was the past *bullsville*. They changed the way they do playoff tickets now.

Its A, B, C, D now for each of the four rounds. Not A,B,C,D,E,F,G,H,I... like way, way, way back in the day.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Don't expect Othella to make the trip to NY guys. His wife has yet to have the baby. Hopefully she has it soon so he can come back and play soon.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> This used to be a good, *honest* board... :nonono:


He said while violating his bet....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Kirk got his starting job back after being out for 5 games, Curry shouldn't lose his, *especially with the Bulls recent struggles without Eddy.* We got embarrassed by the Heat, and got by the magic in a game that should have went to double ot if it wasn't for the referees.
> 
> Eddy isn't in this horrible shape from this heart condition. It wasn't this heart attack or anything like what some may think. He just had an irregular heart beat, paxson paid to make sure Eddy would be in there longer to make sure nothing was wrong, the dr.s found nothing wrong, and Eddy has been playing at the Berto with Paxson and was cleared to play bball this morning.


LOL LOL LOL

We are..... screw it, look at our record without Eddy lately.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> Good effort Wynn. In addition to large quantities of pie, I enjoy large quantities of Coors Light after a close Bulls win. :cheers:


hehehe...

Sounds like a nice add-on in our next victorious endeavor.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> He said while violating his bet....


Hey <strike>a=hole</strike>, I still haven't seen the ticket to any game.

I am sick of your opsdjfpsodfu, let's see it? 

Liar.

*That is uncalled for. consider yourself warned. -spongy*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> Don't expect Othella to make the trip to NY guys. His wife has yet to have the baby. Hopefully she has it soon so he can come back and play soon.




well mr. smartypantsknowitall - othella's wife was scheduled for a C-section tonight after TWO DAYS (can you say ouch!) of labor, so i'm guessing she's like get this kid out of me NOW - he can hop a flight late tomorrow hopefully and be good to go by friday night! hopefully.

you talked to eddy. don't make me laugh.

and *k4e!* WHO IS VIOLATING A BET!??? wynn is onto you pal!!!

*bullsville* in a word: tedious.

'night fellas!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

sloth said:


> no, why should Eddy lose his starting spot? Why not AD?



Because games like tonight are what he was doing before he got hurt last season.

But he needs to be the 5 to make it happen.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

A C-section? Horray for modern medicine!!!!

Othella Sr returning to the Garden. Must see TV!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> well mr. smartypantsknowitall - othella's wife was scheduled for a C-section tonight after TWO DAYS (can you say ouch!) of labor, so i'm guessing she's like get this kid out of me NOW - he can hop a flight late tomorrow hopefully and be good to go by friday night! hopefully.
> 
> you talked to eddy. don't make me laugh.
> 
> ...


Why is it that a white guy can't talk to a black man in this country. Whats so unusual about that....If Eddy scores 20 points and grabs 7 rebounds in his come back game you need to change your avatar off that awful Hinrich (good job Kirk helping us win the game today)....grr that Hinrich, never helps us win any games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well from the Bulls ticket page. 



> Simply make a non-refundable deposit toward 2005.06 season tickets, and if the Bulls qualify for the 2005 NBA Playoffs, you’ll receive the opportunity to purchase tickets to every home game. To reserve your seats, or for more information, call 312.455.4000 and ask for a Ticket Representative.


unless they play the finals at a neutral site, every home game probably means including finals and I can attest to the A B C D system. My friend has a 11 game plan and he's taking me to a few games. whatever game 1 is, that's A and so on.

k4e was nice enough to offer his ticket to a Bulls game one time during the season as well.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'm outta here, good night all. Don't stay up all night arguing, enjoy the win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

GB said:


> Because games like tonight are what he was doing before he got hurt last season.
> 
> But he needs to be the 5 to make it happen.


So Eddy played like he did last year by not playing? What?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> and *k4e!* WHO IS VIOLATING A BET!??? wynn is onto you pal!!!


Yah... I'm trying to dig up that old crawford pic right now. I didn't want to have to host the image to prove it so i made it my avatar.

Just to make Wynn happy I'll switch over to the popular CRAW with horns avatar.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> well mr. smartypantsknowitall - othella's wife was scheduled for a C-section tonight after TWO DAYS (can you say ouch!) of labor, so i'm guessing she's like get this kid out of me NOW - he can hop a flight late tomorrow hopefully and be good to go by friday night! hopefully.
> 
> you talked to eddy. don't make me laugh.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you've had one yet, but little Tyson was born after lots of labor, and my loving wife missed the epidural because at the end he came out so fast.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> and *k4e!* WHO IS VIOLATING A BET!??? wynn is onto you pal!!!
> 
> *bullsville* in a word: tedious.
> 
> 'night fellas!!


Oh snap!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

remlover said:


> A C-section? Horray for modern medicine!!!!
> 
> Othella Sr returning to the Garden. Must see TV!!!


If everything goes good and Othella is ready to play again, Paxson should have Eddy and Othella on a private jet on their way to New York. Who knows what adventures they will get into on the way!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> Why is it that a white guy can't talk to a black man in this country. Whats so unusual about that....If Eddy scores 20 points and grabs 7 rebounds in his come back game you need to change your avatar off that awful Hinrich (good job Kirk helping us win the game today)....grr that Hinrich, never helps us win any games.




em. who said anything about black and white, pal? or you being a "man"? 

and i will NEVER change my avatar for eddy or you or anyone. got it?

*kirk4ever*


:laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> I don't know if you've had one yet, but little Tyson was born after lots of labor, and my loving wife missed the epidural because at the end he came out so fast.


So, is your kid named after Tyson Chandler, Mike Tyson, or Tyson Chicken.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Why is it that a white guy can't talk to a black man in this country.


???????????????????????????

What the hell are you talking about??

C'mon, we all know you are a kid, but that statement had Gipper/Matrix written all over it.

Bringing up race isn't getting you anywhere, and I am personally offended by your statement.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> well mr. smartypantsknowitall - othella's wife was scheduled for a C-section tonight *after TWO DAYS (can you say ouch!)* of labor, so i'm guessing she's like get this kid out of me NOW - he can hop a flight late tomorrow hopefully and be good to go by friday night! hopefully.


Just one of the perks of birthin' an NBA sized baby.... I always wondered why my mother ever hooked up with my father after seeing his VERY large pumpkin-sized head. Fortunately for momma *Wynn!*, none of us offspring shared the genetic mutation.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Hey <strike>a=hole</strike>, I still haven't seen the ticket to any game.
> 
> I am sick of your opsdjfpsodfu, let's see it?
> 
> Liar.



Dude. Chill.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> So, is your kid named after Tyson Chandler, Mike Tyson, or Tyson Chicken.


He's named after Tyson Chandler, although I do like Tyson chicken...



It's funny, though, when I first told everyone I was naming him Tyson, people all thought he was named after the boxer.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Yah... I'm trying to dig up that old crawford pic right now. I didn't want to have to host the image to prove it so i made it my avatar.
> 
> Just to make Wynn happy I'll switch over to the popular CRAW with horns avatar.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

You da MAN!!!

thanks -- it is my favorite of *NE;NV's!* work...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Hey <strike>a=hole</strike>, I still haven't seen the ticket to any game.
> 
> I am sick of your opsdjfpsodfu, let's see it?
> 
> Liar.


OK man, I'll let you off the hook.

Society is probably better off with you sitting in front of your computer all day anyway.

Maybe you can spruce up Bullsnews.com! 

Peace.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

GB said:


> Dude. Chill.


Sorry, you are right. My bad. Just because someone makes stuff up, I shouldn't talk SJSOI. 

But hey, I've been without 4:20 for 3 days now, what do you expect? :biggrin: 

But I am sorry, I shouldn't be talking Slstopisduopaisu, no matter what. My bad.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well with the recent success of my Ucash drive, I would like to open up a PSP drive, just send me a PSP in the mail.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Sloth, after makign 1500+ off a Bulls defeat i feel guilty and will spread some wealth your way. Just be more responsible w/ your Ucash or the mods will have to give you an allowance.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I still haven't seen a ticket to the Finals like K4E claims he has....


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

KwaZulu said:


> Skiles doesn't play a guy who is 2-13 FG when its clutch time, and he's getting ripped by folks here? Thats the kind of strategy that got us six losing seasons. Skiles plays a pretty good hand with his rotation most of the time. And we are now the 4th seed - yet some here still moan, whine, and *****. Wow, talk about grateful fans. With this support who needs enemies?
> 
> We have the best record in 6 years, we're in the playoffs, Skiles has these players believing in themselves, and we are 42-32 and guarranteed of a winning season, and its still not enough!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


And they know who they are. :biggrin: Same people who blindly chirp for Ben no matter what kind of a night he's having, are the first to castrate Skiles for any decision they don't agree with. Obviously they know how to manage the team better than he does - and they do so every night! How fortunate for us to be blessed with their insightful analysis.

Terrific fans. Salt of the earth. Faithful to a fault.

Perhaps its time for some to go easy on the 'roids or get a prescription for ritalin.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

tmpsoft said:


> Bulls 98
> 
> Magic 94


i guess this was the closest prediction !

nice work.....1st post and you make 10x the amount of points you already have 
:biggrin: 

when i'm back from class and no one puts his veto i'll transfer the pts.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

tyson puts some ridiculous board numbers when he has 32+ minutes !!! watch out 2006 !!! :clap: 

wow we had 102 shot attempts, but managed to net only 35 :dead:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles AD postgame


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

crap.... when i want to donate points.. it says



> There are none of this item left!


can only sup members donate ?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> tyson puts some ridiculous board numbers when he has 32+ minutes !!! watch out 2006 !!! :clap:



He should definately start in the playoffs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> crap.... when i want to donate points.. it says
> 
> 
> 
> can only sup members donate ?


no cuz i donated some money to spongy a week back.


----------

